# Red Algae



## jriss (Mar 27, 2009)

I just bought a new aquarium two weeks ago. Transfered my three rbp in this new tank. New gravel. Just used some of the old gravel in the canister to circulate bacteria. Also added a large rock and a new plant on some driftwood. Within days, the plant started to turn brown and the leaves began to disintegrate. I have been adding flourish excel for the last week and new plant growth is seen. But most the leaves are dying and now Im getting red algae (I think) on the sides of the tank. I had this problem in my last aquarium and I dont like it. I have a bowed aquarium and its hard to clean off. My questions are: Is this red algae caused by dying plant material? And is there type of live animal I can put in the tank that my rbp wont kill? I heard snails but would like feedback. Thanks all!!!!


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

jriss said:


> I just bought a new aquarium two weeks ago. Transfered my three rbp in this new tank. New gravel. Just used some of the old gravel in the canister to circulate bacteria. Also added a large rock and a new plant on some driftwood. Within days, the plant started to turn brown and the leaves began to disintegrate. I have been adding flourish excel for the last week and new plant growth is seen. But most the leaves are dying and now Im getting red algae (I think) on the sides of the tank. I had this problem in my last aquarium and I dont like it. I have a bowed aquarium and its hard to clean off. My questions are: Is this red algae caused by dying plant material? And is there type of live animal I can put in the tank that my rbp wont kill? I heard snails but would like feedback. Thanks all!!!!


that's a new tank algae it takes a while to get rid of it until your tank its stabilized and then a different type of alge starts to grow its green algea but usually your green algea grows because your nitrates are high i had that problem with my piranha tank until i started doing 2 water changes every week and almost no algea grows now, the best way to stop that red algea to grow is to have your lights on as little as possible


----------



## jriss (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks. Also, is there a brush or scraper of some sort that is curved for use on bowed front glass? Its impossible to use a straight blade on the curved glass to clean off that algae.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

If it started as a brownish algae that almost dusts when you rub it, then it's actually called diatoms. Its caused by lack of light (not too much) and an excess of silicates. Its only lasted for 2-4 months on all of my newly established tanks and then just goes away by itself.

Guess I've never heard of the red stuff your talking about though. Sorry I cant help there.

On my 72g bow front I just used one of these to get the brown stuff. I found one a bit longer somewhere, but I can't remember where right now.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

jriss said:


> Thanks. Also, is there a brush or scraper of some sort that is curved for use on bowed front glass? Its impossible to use a straight blade on the curved glass to clean off that algae.


yea there plenty out there i have a long brush it's pretty rough not recommended for acrylic tanks, i got myself a 72 bowfront saltwater tank so if yours it's a glass tank you can use any type of brushes out there and magnets as well check petsmart and petco they have some nice ones


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Also as far as the plant initially dieing off, it is not abnormal for the plant to "melT" when introduced to a new tank. Should grow back fine if left alone.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

jriss said:


> Thanks. Also, is there a brush or scraper of some sort that is curved for use on bowed front glass? Its impossible to use a straight blade on the curved glass to clean off that algae.


I've used small straight edged razors on many bowed tanks?

Regardless, Mag Floats work well for this application. If the glass is acrylic (usually indicated by there being no silicone on the seams) then make sure you get the acrylic safe version and test it out someone inconspicuous.


----------

